# What color is he??



## EquestrianAdventures (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello fellow equestrians! I’ve been so frustrated because I can’t figure out what color exactly this horse is. Dose anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like a chestnut to me.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

My guess would be chestnut.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would say liver chestnut


----------



## EquestrianAdventures (Apr 25, 2020)

I was thinking chestnut as well but he has more of a grayish-brown to him which is why I was confused


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Does he have white hairs throughout? Might be roan...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

EquestrianAdventures said:


> I was thinking chestnut as well but he has more of a grayish-brown to him which is why I was confused


Is that when he is clipped, or unclipped? A clipped chestnut tends to look grayish IME.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Chestnut but could have some sooty factor going on perhaps:

https://colorgenetics.info/equine/gallery/modifiers/sooty?page=3


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Liver Chestnut


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks clipped in the first and liver chestnut in the second.


----------



## EquestrianAdventures (Apr 25, 2020)

Palfrey said:


> Does he have white hairs throughout? Might be roan...


 nope no white hairs. He has a tad bit of gray hairs on his forelock but that’s it 



ACinATX said:


> EquestrianAdventures said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking chestnut as well but he has more of a grayish-brown to him which is why I was confused
> ...


 He’s unclipped, I’ve never really had to clip him either as his coat stays short almost year round. And the pictures were only taken about 2 weeks apart if that helps


----------



## EquestrianAdventures (Apr 25, 2020)

trailhorserider said:


> Chestnut but could have some sooty factor going on perhaps:
> 
> https://colorgenetics.info/equine/gallery/modifiers/sooty?page=3


 He might, I read the link and it dose look sort of like he has different shades of chestnut and bay and a reddish color blended in


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Honestly, he looks kinda Appaloosa snowflake marked. Are you sure he doesn’t have any roaning or snowflakes? 

As an Appaloosa, the lp gene can cause color shifting. So a black horse with lp can “bronze” and look very close to liver chestnut. Or he is liver chestnut. Look up color shifted Appaloosas. 

I would be curious about dna color test results for him.


----------



## EquestrianAdventures (Apr 25, 2020)

Dehda01 said:


> Honestly, he looks kinda Appaloosa snowflake marked. Are you sure he doesn’t have any roaning or snowflakes?
> 
> As an Appaloosa, the lp gene can cause color shifting. So a black horse with lp can “bronze” and look very close to liver chestnut. Or he is liver chestnut. Look up color shifted Appaloosas.
> 
> I would be curious about dna color test results for him.


He definitely has no white on his coat but the color shifted Appaloosa looks kinda like his coat besides the white. I believe his breed is a Morgan mix to


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

One pic looks like a bay and the other looks like a liver chestnut.


----------



## seawitch (May 26, 2019)

Does he have any Dun characteristics? The color in the first photo looks more like a red dun to me.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Horse is not dun. Dun brings a dilution to the body coat and that is not present in the second photo. Lighting plays a big part in color presentation. Color is still not diluted in first photo. 

In second picture even with graininess you can see there are no black stockings. Overall horse appears red with "dirty" hard points which is common on darker chestnuts or those with sooty.

Better photos would help.


----------

